# Recommedations for Golden Puppies in Alaska?



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

I have an acquaintance who's stationed in Alaska (military) and her children are all wanting a golden puppy! Does anyone have any recommendations on breeders or rescues there? Thanks!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm not sure about breeders but they do have an Alaska golden rescue. Golden Retriever Rescue, Fairbanks Alaska - Home It appears they adopt out possible golden mixes as well.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Club referral: Midnight Sun Golden Retriever Club - Alaska USA

Aim-Hi Golden Retrievers - Kasilof Alaska USA
Aileron Golden Retrievers - Golden Retrievers, Soldotna, Alaska
Wiseman Golden Retrievers - Golden Retrievers, Kenai, Alaska


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Everyone beat me to it. The links listed above are the only ones that I know of for Alaska. Talk to the vets also, they usually have a good idea if anyone is breeding or expecting puppies. 

We just recently added a 4 month old golden to our family up here.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Another option I forgot about is the link listed below and also contacting the shelters. Me and the GF go and walk through the shelter about once a month. It's a little more rare but sometimes they will get some in. 

  - Home


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks a lot everyone for your help! I have passed those links along to her. Hopefully she is able to find a golden for her kids. Every kid needs a golden to grow up with.


----------



## Jeanie M Lombard (May 23, 2017)

*Help Needed Alaska*

Looking for someone who can temporarily foster two golden Retriever dogs. Owner is unable to care for dogs until he overcomes medical issue. Estimated time to foster 3-6 months at most. 100 dollar monthly stipend is provided for food and care. Dogs are 2 and 5 years old father and son. Please contact me with any resources or if you are interested in fostering these cuties! Thanks!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Contact Midnight Sun GRC about someone willing to foster- 

$100 a mon for 2 dogs is not so much, but the person willing to foster would probably appreciate it. 
Tell your man he should provide a CC # for in case something requiring vet care happens, and a hold harmless agreement w the person boarding. And to send the dogs clean and groomed.


----------

